# Paracords, Lanyards, And Stuff



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I found a good site with a decent selection of paracord items for sale. It is:
http://sgtknots.com/

Anyone know of any other sites with a good selection?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I might have to get one of these for when I am hiking.
http://sgtknots.com/paracord_survival_bracelet_tac.aspx


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

I ordered mine off flea bay,They had loads of colours and different lengths.It was a Brit company,Probably someone closer to you sells it.
I really enjoy making lanyards.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Found it www.thebushcraftstore.co.uk


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

By far the best place to get 550 cord is off someone in the military.







Its may sound bad, but i swear almost anyone in the military has a good bit of it around the house somewhere. I used to buy it at surplus stores, gets kinda expensive though. about $10 for 100ft. I'm not saying I have any given my the wonderful members of our armed forces.....just saying.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

my cousin buys it for me at the exchange on base. 12.00 for 200 ft


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I can't speak for everywhere, and it's been a long time since I was authorized to shop on-base, but back when I was, the 550 cord they sold at the X was different from the stuff the pallet jockeys over in the cargo rigging shop, and the folks in aircraft fitting used to build the actual parachutes with. The X is basically a civilian organization that has a contract to sell stuff on base. They sourced their 550 cord from the commercial market just like anybody else. The stuff that the chute shops used is acquired by the DOD's purchasing arm and is required to meet their specific requirements for official use by the military.

Here's a link to the actual mil spec http://www.takknife.com/training_knives_g000017.pdf

If you bother to wade through all the militariese, it says that the cord has to have a identifying color pattern on one of the internal strands that identifies the manufacturer, and that the cable must be inspected in a specific manner for each lot of a given size. This adds a pretty penny to the price, but does not in and of itself, make the product one bit better than the commercial versions you can buy just about anywhere. It does make it consistent, which is what I would want if I had to jump out of an airplane hanging from the stuff.

Out there in the civilian market, there is 550 cord available that is just as good or better than the mil spec version, but there is an increasing amount of cheap crap that is not even worth braiding into hatbands or whatever. Caveat emptor!

Personally I buy most of mine at my local command post surplus store, where I can open the packages and fondle the merchandise before I pay for it.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

jskeen said:


> I can't speak for everywhere, and it's been a long time since I was authorized to shop on-base, but back when I was, the 550 cord they sold at the X was different from the stuff the pallet jockeys over in the cargo rigging shop, and the folks in aircraft fitting used to build the actual parachutes with. The X is basically a civilian organization that has a contract to sell stuff on base. They sourced their 550 cord from the commercial market just like anybody else. The stuff that the chute shops used is acquired by the DOD's purchasing arm and is required to meet their specific requirements for official use by the military.
> 
> Here's a link to the actual mil spec http://www.takknife....ves_g000017.pdf
> 
> ...


glad you said this, most of the stuff sold on base or online is knock off stuff, i send my son money to buy clothes! yup clothes! military type, camo's, t shirts, boonie hats, para cord................................ all different than sold in stores. the stuff the military gets is, or has labels "made in USA" i have para bought on line and military para, big difference, and the clothes............... wow! huge difference in quality, breathability, durability............. cant say enough good about how the american g'ment takes care of the troops clothing wise.just be carefull of knock offs, and if you can buy some real camo's, not from px or online, their killa cool.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

http://www.campingsurvival.com/index.html


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> I might have to get one of these for when I am hiking.
> http://sgtknots.com/...acelet_tac.aspx


I make these, just an FYI


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

JLS:Survival said:


> http://www.campingsu....com/index.html


this is one of the better online shops i have seen.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

newconvert said:


> http://www.campingsu....com/index.html


this is one of the better online shops i have seen.
[/quote]

its where i get all my cord from


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

JLS:Survival said:


> http://www.campingsu....com/index.html


this is one of the better online shops i have seen.
[/quote]

its where i get all my cord from
[/quote]1000' rolls?


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

i usually get 100' rolls


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

i have made my own own 3 meters paracord bracelet wich looks just like they sell on sites only withouth the fance buckle








and i also created a 50 meter paracord belt i wear it over my regular belt


----------

